# Just bought a Nikon 18-200mm lens



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Saw it on ebay today, Glad I snapped it up,
It's the older model (Made in Thailand) first generation VR version of the lens.

I've seen them second hand at Henry's for $799. used,
I got it for $467. used with a 3 year warranty.

The ebay seller funnily enough is Henry's too.

The condition on it is an 8+

Is that a good deal?

Here's the blurb on it:

AF-S DX VR Zoom-NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED

This versatile, 11x zoom with VR image stabilization,
is designed exclusively for use with Nikon’s DX-format
and makes for a perfect one-lens solution.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

It's probably my most used lens, simply for the convenience of the wide range. Would love for it to be faster and a bit lighter, though.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Great carry around lens.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

crawford said:


> It's probably my most used lens, simply for the convenience of the wide range. Would love for it to be faster and a bit lighter, though.


Problem is the faster lens empty out your wallet faster.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I got it today and I have to say, Wow!!!
This lens is really fast compared to my older lenses.

It has a much faster light catching 72mm diameter

I love it.

Now what should I do with the other 5 lenses I own?

I'll probably keep my AF 1.8 50mm lens for sure,
But the others, I'm going to have to scrutinize them a bit.

AF 70mm-210mm 4.0 - 5.6
AF 28mm- 70mm 3.5 - 4.5
AF 35mm - 105mm 3.5 - 4.5
DX 18mm - 55mm 3.5 - 5.6G


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Why would you keep any of them? They all cover the same focal length as your new lens.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

crawford said:


> Why would you keep any of them? They all cover the same focal length as your new lens.


And none of them are any faster (with the exception of the 1.8 50mm )... if any of them were 2.0 or 1.8 they might be worth keeping but as they are not in the corresponding focal length they are all about the same as the 18-200mm. It would only be at 200mm that it falls to 5.6 so yeah I would say sell them all.


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> I got it today and I have to say, Wow!!!
> This lens is really fast compared to my older lenses.
> 
> It has a much faster light catching 72mm diameter
> ...


Is the 70mm-210mm 4/5.6 the D model from Nikkor ? If so I could be interested.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

GlassOnion said:


> Is the 70mm-210mm 4/5.6 the D model from Nikkor ? If so I could be interested.


I was thinking of holding onto that lens as a backup and yes it's a "D" lens,
It is a rare lens, But can be had for as little as $99.00 from Henry's on eBay.
Rare mostly because of the way it was constructed.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A lot will depend on how the lens tests out in everyday use. I am thinking this should be the equivalent of 35-400mm so hopefully barrel distortion will be nearly non-existent. If so and the camera lens combo is not too heavy or bulky to carry, I would be tempted to keep only the 18-55 as a lighter alternative and/or back-up. The rest could be sold to make way for a wide angle lens. Not sure what Nikon has to offer but something in the 12-14mm range might prove quite useful.

Only other consideration would be soft spots, however Nikon zooms tend to be fairly clean in this regard. A good series of test shots at various focal lengths distances and apertures will let you know in a hurry if this is likely to be an issue.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> A lot will depend on how the lens tests out in everyday use. I am thinking this should be the equivalent of 35-400mm so hopefully barrel distortion will be nearly non-existent. If so and the camera lens combo is not too heavy or bulky to carry, I would be tempted to keep only the 18-55 as a lighter alternative and/or back-up. The rest could be sold to make way for a wide angle lens. Not sure what Nikon has to offer but something in the 12-14mm range might prove quite useful.
> 
> Only other consideration would be soft spots, however Nikon zooms tend to be fairly clean in this regard. A good series of test shots at various focal lengths distances and apertures will let you know in a hurry if this is likely to be an issue.


Nikon has just come up with a 10mm-24mm lens, It replaces their 12mm-24 mm lens,
But it's pretty costly, The sale of my lenses won't even come close to paying for it,
But it might help though.

Also to note, I bought the 18mm-200mm lens for $467. on a buy it now on eBay from Henry's with a 3 year warranty,
The bidding for an 18mm-200mm lens from Henry's without a three year warranty went for $506. US just recently.
So sometimes being one of those 35 bidders isn't always the best choice for a lens on eBay.


----------

